# اسس الصيانــة وادارتها



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (17 ديسمبر 2006)

(1)مقدمة عامة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

الحمد لله رب العالمين فاطر السموات والأرض ؛ ومؤيد الرسل بالبينات ومزودهم بكتب لتكون فرقانا بين الحق والباطل ليعلم الناس كيف يميزون بينهما ليقوموا بالعدل.

اللهم صلى على نبى الرحمة ومعلم البشرية سيدنا محمد بن عبد الله صلى الله علية وسلم الذى قال "لا تعلموا العلم لتباهوا بة العلماء ؛ولا لتماروا بة السفهاء ؛ ولا تخيروا بة المجالس ؛ فمن فعل ذلك فالنار النار " صدق رسول الله واللهم قنا عذاب النار.

مما لا شك فيه ان الصيانة اصبحت شيئا هاما فى حياتنا يجب الاهتمام بة ودراسته دراسة جيدة وذلك لدور الصيانة فى المحافظة على المنشآت التى تم صرف الملايين من الجنيهات لإنشائها.

ورغم اهتمام جميع الدول الصناعية الكبرى بالصيانة واعتبارها علم يجب ان يدرس ويخطط له تخطيط جيد فإننا مازلنا فى دولنا العربية نهمل الصيانة بل لا يوجد فى العديد من منشئاتنا الصناعية ادارة للصيانة او حتى قائمين عليها ومازلنا نعتمد على الانظمة العشوائية القديمة.

ومع الاعتراف بدور الصيانة الحيوى وأثرها فى حياة اى مؤسسة وكثرة المشاكل الموجودة فى حياتنا بسبب اهمال عمليات الصيانة مثل ضعف شبكات المياه والكهرباء والتلوث البيئى والكثير من المرافق التى تفتقد لعمليات صيانة صحيحة ؛ كذلك اعتبار الصيانة من عناصر الجودة فى المقاييس الدوليةiso 9001 ، Iso 9002 مما يبرز الاهتمام بالصيانة دوليا إلا اننا لازلنا نعانى من ندرة الابحاث والدراسات العلمية عن الصيانة.

لذلك وما توفيقى إلا بالله سعيت ومن واقع عملى بالصيانة مع الاستعانة ببعض الكتب العلمية والأبحاث فى نفس المجال ان يخرج هذا البحث المتواضع اليكم بهذا الشكل الذى اهدية الى معلم البشرية محمد صلى اللة علية وسلم والى كل زملائى العاملين فى مجال الصيانة والقائمين عليها داخل المؤسسات المختلفة عسى ان يكون فيه خيرا لهم ولامتنا الاسلامية والعربية اجمعين.

اللهم اجعلنا ممن يستمعون القول فيتبعون احسنة وان اى توفيق فى بحثى هذا فهو من الله واى تقصير فهو منى وحسبى انى اجتهدت ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله.



ابراهيم السيد محمود 

بكالوريوس العلوم والتربية 
شعبة صناعية قسم تبريد وتكييف


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (17 ديسمبر 2006)

(2)نبذة عن تطور الصيانة


منذ قديم الأزل كانت الصيانة وظيفة ثانوية وبدائية سيطر عليها الطابع التقليدي وهو الإصلاح وقت حدوث العطل أو ما يسمى بالصيانة الإسعافية وعندها تدفع إدارة المنشأة أضعاف ما تم توفيره من أموال نتيجة تجاهل تطبيق الصيانة الصحيحة بجميع أنواعها .


ومع التطور العلمي والصناعي بدأت العديد من المؤسســـات والهيئات المختلفة في الاعتراف بأهمية الصيانة والاهتمام بأساسياتها وكيفية التخطيط لتطبيقها والاتجاه نحو الاستغناء عن الطرق التقليدية القديمة والاقتنـاع بان الصيانة تساهم في ضبط التكاليف والتنبؤ بآي عطل مفاجئ وتفادى حدوث اى خطا انسانى .


وتركزت الأبحاث الأولية للصيانة على بناء نماذج رياضية للصيانة وذلك في أوائل الستينيات وأظهرت التطبيقات الأولية لهذه النماذج عدة نتائج سلبية وأخرى ايجابية نذكر منها:

	بعض هذه النماذج تعطى حلولا صحيحة وأخرى غير صحيحة .
	أن هناك فجوة كبيرة بين النظرية والتطبيق خاصة في الدول النامية.
	أن عمليات تنظيم الصيانة وتخطيطها وأنظمة المعلومات والعمالة التي سوف تطبقها والتكلفة الاقتصادية لها ليست واحدة في جميع المؤسسات.
	أظهرت بعض التطبيقات الصحيحة آثارا جوهرية في تطوير أعمال الصيانة وأهميتها.

ومع تطور تلك النماذج والأبحـاث التي أظهرت أسس ومفاهيم هامة جدا في مجـال التطبيق أصبحت المعرفـة العلمية الخاصـة بإدارة الصيانة أكثر نضوجـا وتطورت برامج الصيانـة لتشمل جميع أنواع الصيانة الوقائيـة والتوقعية و الإسعافية وغيرهـا من أنواع الصيانـة التي تضمن الحفاظ على مكونات المنشأة وزيادة عمرهــا الافتراضي وتقليل التكلفة .

ومن ثم تم إخراج نموذج للصيانة قابل للتطوير والتغيير ليتم تطبيقه وتطويره في جميع المؤسسات التي تهتم بهذا الحقل من حقول المعرفة.


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (17 ديسمبر 2006)

* (3)تعريف الصيانة

عرفت الصيانة منذ زمن بعيد ولكن تغير مفهومها وتعريفها حسب الزمان والمكان فقد استخدم المسلمون كلمة (حد العمارة) كمرادف بديل لكلمة صيانة وتعرض تعريف الصيانة لتغيرات متعددة فى معانية طبقا للنواحي العلمية وأساليب تطبيقها ولكن ركزت معظم تعار يف الصيانة على أمور أساسية خلال تعريفها للصيانة:
	الصيانة عمل او مجموعة أعمال. 
	أنها تهدف لإعادة الأصل لحالته الأولية للقيام بوظيفته.
	أنها تتضمن الكشف عن الأعطال كعمل وقائي لتجنب الأعطال المثيلة المتوقع حدوثها مستقبلا. 
	أنها عملية هامة فى تحديد وتقنين التكلفة الاقتصادية. 

وفيما يلي بعض تعار يف للصيانة كما وردت فى بعض الأبحاث والكتب العلمية: 

1- "ان الصيانة هي عمل دوري مطلوب للحفاظ على إمكانية المؤسسة او اى ملكية حقيقية كالحالة التي يمكن الاستفادة منها فى حالتها الأصلية او بالطاقة والفاعلية التي صممت بها".(Maintenance) Macdonald Ltd.

2- "الصيانة هي قابلية احد الأجزاء لتنفيذ أعمال الاصطلاح خلال فترة زمنية محددة بهدف استرجاعه والوصول به الى حالة معينة تسمح بإعادة قيامة بوظائفه المطلوبة منة بمواصفات مقبولة". جحران وطني (محاضرات فى الصيانة الوقائية).

3- "الصيانة هي مجموعة من الأعمال الفنية التي يتم القيام بتخطيطها وتنظيمها والرقابة عليها والتي تهدف الى المحافظة على أصول المشروع فى حالة تسمح لها بأداء وظيفتها وفقا لطاقتها المحدودة بتكلفة اقتصادية". محمد نمر على احمد (المفهوم الادارى للصيانة الصناعية وتطورها).

4- "ان كلمة صيانة حسب معجم OXFORD هيhold it one’s hand اى اجعله فى متناول اليد ؛ والمنشأ اللاتيني لمفهوم الصيانة حسب مصطلحات اليوم وكما يعبر عنة فى الصناعة الألمانية القياسية DIN 3105O هو ضمان صيانة الآلة والتجهيزات والمعمل لتلبى متطلبات المستوى الانتاجى لقسم الإنتاج".(Maintenance a systemic approach) Smith Nelson .


وفى النهاية نقترح تعريف الصيانة على أنها (( عمل او مجموعة من الأعمال المنظمة التي تتم على جزء معين او مجموعة من الأجزاء بغرض استرجاع الأصل التالف او الذي سيتلف الى حالته الأولية التي كان عليها او الحفاظ علية مما يضمن قيام الأصل بوظيفته وذلك بتكلفة اقتصادية )).*


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (17 ديسمبر 2006)

* (4)أهمية وأهداف الصيانة


الصيانة عملية مستمرة حتى في حالة توقف الآلة أو المعدة عن العمل وذلك لما تتعرض له تلك المعدات والآلات من عوامل تؤثر عليها مثل التآكل والصدأ خلال فترة عمرهــا التشغيلي وتظهر أهـمية الصيانة عندما تحقق الأهداف المرجوة منها ومن هذه الأهداف:-

1.	المحافظة الدائمة على الحالة الجيدة للآلات أو المعدات وضمان حسن الأداء وبالتالي جودة وزيادة الإنتاج.

2.	زيادة العمر الافتراضي للآلات وبالتالي الحصول على عائد اقتصادي كبير.

3.	الإقلال من حدوث الأعطال وما تسببه من خسارة اقتصادية نتيجة توقف عملية الإنتاج وتكـاليف إعادة التشغيل.

4.	تحقيق ظروف تشغيل مستقرة وبالتالي زيادة شروط ومناخ السلامة الصناعية لمواقع العمل.

5.	تحديد تكاليف الإصلاح وإدراجها ضمن الموازنة العامة للمنظومة.

وكذلك يوجد العديد من هذه الأهداف يتم تحديدها حسب احتياجات مواقع العمل المختلفة.*


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (17 ديسمبر 2006)

(5)أهم أنواع الصيانة


1 _الصيانة الطارئة (الاسعافية) :

هي مجموعة العمليات التي تتم لإصلاح الآلات نتيجة حدوث تلف أو عطل مفاجئ أدى الى توقف الآلة عن العمل وعادة ما يكون السبب في هذا عدم إتباع تعليمات المصنع وتطبيق الصيانة الوقائية الصحيحة .


2 _الصيانة التصحيحية او العلاجية المخططة ( corrective maintenance) :

هي مجموعة العمليات التي تتم لإصلاح الآلات حسب خطة زمنية موضوعة تحدد من قبل مصنعي الآلة أو من قبل الفنيين ذو الخبرة القائمين بالصيانة ويتم فيها إجراء عمليات الإصلاح على بعض الأجزاء بهدف إعادة استعمالها مرة أخرى مثل إصلاح الجزء المتآكل أو المتشقق باللحام ويتم فيها أيضا عمليات الضبط والمعايرة لبعض أجزاء الآلة التي تحتاج الى ذلك.

3 _الصيانة الوقائية (preventive maintenance):

هي مجموعة الفحوصات والخدمات التي تتم للآلة بصفة دورية حسب خطة زمنية محددة من قبل لمعالجة اى قصور إن وجد قبل حدوث العطل أو التوقف عن العمل .
وتحدد عمليات الصيانة الوقائية يومية أسبوعية شهرية حيث يتم عمل الفحص الدوري الظاهري لأجزاء ووحدات الآلة وإجراء عمليات التنظيف والتشحيم والتزييت وتغيير بعض الأجزاء البسيطة إذا لزم .
وتعد الصيانة الوقائية من أهم أنواع الصيانة وقد تنبهت جميع المؤسسات والهيئات الى ذلك واتجهت معظمها الى تطبيقها في جميع أقسامها .

مميزات تطبيق الصيانة الوقائية:-

1.	الصيانة تتم بنظام مخطط يضع الآلة دائما في حالة الاستعداد التام للعمل.
2.	زيادة الدخل.
3.	تحديد الإجراءات والتكلفة.
4.	تخفيض مخزون قطع الغيار.
5.	التقليل والحد من ساعات العمل الإضافية.
6.	موازنة الموارد.

عيوب تطبيق الصيانة الوقائية:-

1.	التدخل في آلة قد يولد خطا ما.
2.	استبدال قطع قد يسبب أخطاء أساسية.
3.	قد تتطلب الصيانة الوقائية إيقاف آلة عن العمل.
4.	زيادة استهلاك قطع الغيار.

نموذج مقترح لاختيار نوع الصيانة الواجب تطبيقه على كل الة بالموقع : -


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (17 ديسمبر 2006)

(6)طبيعة الأعطال وعلاقتها بنوع الصيانة


ان العشوائية فى تصنيف انواع الصيانة يؤدى الى تحميل ادارة المنشأة اعباء وتكاليف مادية من الممكن توفيرها والاستفادة منها فى مجال اخر فمثلا العشوائية فى تطبيق نوع الصيانة الوقائية على كل الالات يؤدى الى زيادة فى التكاليف ولا يحل مشاكل وعيوب فى الالة والتى يمكن تلافيها عن طريق تطبيق الصيانة التنبؤية على سبيل المثال.

ولتحديد نوعية الصيانة المناسبة وجد من خلال الخبرة ان هناك ثلاثة اشكال رئيسية للأعطال والتى تؤثر فى الالات خاصة التى تحتوى على اجزاء دوارة وهى:

(1)	الاعطال المبكرة:-

هي التي عادة ما تحدث للآلة نتيجة للإصلاحات السيئة او تركيب قطع غيار بطريقة خاطئة او تشغيل غير سليم للآلة وطبيعة هذا النوع من الاعطال انة يقل مع تقدم الزمن فالصيانة التى يجب ان تطبق فى هذا النوع من الاعطال هى الصيانة التنبؤية.

(2)	الاعطال العشوائية:-

تحدث عادة نتيجة اضطرابات فى عملية التشغيل او نتيجة اخطاء بشرية وهذا النوع غير معتمد على الزمن اى انة لا توجد علاقة بين الزمن والأعطال وأما نوع الصيانة الواجب تطبيقه فى هذه الحالة هى الصيانة الاصلاحية.

(3)	الاعطال الزمنية:-

هي الأعطال التي تحدث نتيجة تقادم الزمن كالتآكل والإجهاد فى اجزاء الالة والصيانة المناسبة فى هذة الحالة هى الصيانة الوقائية.


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (17 ديسمبر 2006)

(7)أساليب وتقنيات تنظيم الصيانة


أولا أساليب تنظيم الصيانة:

( ا ) تنظيم مركزي:-
وفية تسند جميع إعمال ومسؤولية صيانة الآلات والتجهيزات بأقسام المنشأة بالكامل الى تنظيم مركزي واحد اى أنة يوجد إدارة صيانة واحدة بالمؤسسة هي المسئولة عن الصيانة بالكامل من مباني ومعدات وآلات وتجهيزات.

(ب) تنظيم لا مركزي:-
وفية يملك كل قسم من أقسام المنشاة فريق صيانة خاص بة وعلية فإن مسؤولية الصيانة في هذا القسم تعتبر جزء لا يتجزآ من عملة ومسؤولياته .

ورغم سهولة تطبيق النظام الامركزى إلا أنة من الأفضل استخدام النظام المركزي لأنة يستحيل على اى قسم من أقسام المنشاة أن يلم ويتابع جميع أخطاء الإنتاج والتشغيل لان إمكانيات فريق الصيانة التباع له لا يمكن مقارنتها بالإمكانيات الكبيرة المتوفرة في قسم صيانة مركزي داخل المؤسسة .


ثانيا تقنيات تنظيم الصيانة:

(1) الطريقة البدائية اليدوية:-
وفيها يتم مراقبة ومتابعة أعمال الصيانة بطريقة بدائية من خلال المشرفين والملاحظين.

(2) معالجة البيانات الكترونيا:-
ويستخدم هذا النظام عادة عند اكتشاف مشكلات فى العملية اليدوية وهذا النظام هو عبارة عن وسيلة فعالة للسيطرة على أداء الآلات والتجهيزات من خلال غرف ولوحات قيادة وتحكم يقودها عامل أو أكثر لمراقبة خطوط الإنتاج وآلات وتجهيزات المؤسسة بالكامل ومن مميزات هذا النظام أنة يفرض سيطرة قوية على عمليات الصيانة بالكامل.

(3)الصيانة باستخدام الحاسوب:-
ويتم ذلك من خلال استخدام برامج الصيانة باستخدام الحاسوب والتى طرحت مؤخرا من قبل بعض الشركات المتخصصة فى المجال ويعد هذا النظام من احدث الانظمة التقنية الموجودة ومن مميزاته
	التذكير بجميع اعمال الصيانة ومواعيدها.
	توزيع الأعمال على فرق العمل وتخصيص مسؤولية هذه الفرق.
	تزويد المشرفين بتسهيلات الموازنة والتخطيط.
	حصر وجمع معلومات الصيانة بطريقة منهجية سليمة.
	تزويد العاملين بمعلومات كافية حول اسلوب انجاز العمل.
	تخطيط أعباء الصيانة الوقائية المستقبلية.
	يعتبر مرجع سهل وبسيط لكل ما يخص الصيانة والقائمين عليها داخل اى مؤسسة لسهولة تخزين المعلومات وإعادة استرجاعها.


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (17 ديسمبر 2006)

(8)الموارد البشرية

الموارد البشرية هي العمود الفقري في اى نظام ناجح للصيانة سواء كان هذا النظام بسيط أو متقدم إن لم تكن الموارد البشرية قادرة على تشغيله والتفاعل معه فان هذا النظام يكون في مأزق حقيقي.
لذلك يجب توعية فريق الصيانة لدورهم الهام فى تقليل تكاليف الصيانة التى ازدادت بازدياد دورهم فى زيادة الانتاج وذلك بتنظيم اعمالهم بالشكل الامثل مستفيدين من التطور العلمى فى مجالات علوم ادارة الاعمال والهندسة الصناعية والتدريب التقنى. 
لذا يستلزم الأمر اتخاذ بعض الإجراءات بخصوص الكفاءات المتاحة والكفاءات المطلوبة وما يستلزم من برامج تدريب وتوفير جو ملائم ومناسب للعمل واختيار نوعية العمالة حسب احتياج كل مؤسسة وكذلك تحديد مسؤوليات وواجبات كل فرد من أفراد المجموعة.

وعند الحديث عن الموارد البشرية فانة يجب التطرق لعدة نقاط اساسية هى:

التدريب :
يجب تخطيط برامج التدريب المناسبة لكل مجموعة من الموارد البشرية حسب متطلبات وظيفتهم ويمكن تقسيمهم الى 
-ماهرون -غير ماهرون - تقنيون
-رؤساء عمال - مهندسون - متمرنون
ويجب أن يشمل نظام التدريب على ما يلي :-
	السلامة والصحة المهنية.
	التدريب التقني حسب نوع وحاجة العمل.
	التدريب على الآلات والأجهزة الموجودة بقسم الصيانة.
ولكي تحصل الإدارة على كفاءات حقيقية يجب تطبيق التدريب على ارض الواقع وذلك من خلال تحديد مسؤوليات كل عامل وموقعة في التنظيم حسب مهاراته سواء كان عامل أو مشرف أو مهندس .

وتدريب العمالة يؤدى الى نتائج جيدة نذكر منها:
1.	رفع كفاءة تشغيل الوحدات.
2.	تقليل التلفيات اثناء عمليات الصيانة. 
3.	تقليل قطع الغيار المستهلكة. 
4.	تقليل الوقت اللازم للصيانة وإتمامها فى التاريخ المحدد طبقا للجداول. 
5.	الاستعداد التام لمواجهة الظروف الطارئة والحالات الحرجة. 

حجم استخدام القوة العاملة الخارجية:
إن العدد الحقيقي للأشخاص الواجب استخدامهم في اى تنظيم للصيانة يختلف بالطبع من مكان لآخر وفى مرحلة التخطيط لاى إدارة صيانة يجب اتخاذ قرار بشان حجم استخدام العمالة الخارجية من اجل انجاز بعض المهام وممكن أن يكون هذا التخطيط كالاتى :
	إنشاء قسم كبير من العمل الخدمي والفحوصات وتكون من قبل متخصصين متدربين من بواسطة المؤسسة .
	تسند أعمال الإصلاح الكبرى والتركيبات الى عمالة خارجية.


ومن خلال النموذج التالي يمكن تحديد الحجم الأمثل للقوة العاملة بإدارة الصيانة:-

التكلفة
تكلفة الأجور





الحجم الأمثل

تكلفة توقف العمل


عدد العمال

ومنة فانه مع زيادة عدد العمال في القسم فان نفقات الأجور تزداد وفى نفس الوقت فان تكلفة توقف العمل تقل ويعتبر الحجم الأمثل لقوة العمل عند النقطة التي يكون عندها التكلفة الإجمالية في حدها الأدنى.

تحفيز الموارد البشرية على العمل:
إن المطلب الاساسى في اى وظيفة هي أن تنفذ بإخلاص وعلى أكمل وجه ويتحقق ذلك عندما تحفز الموارد البشرية على انجاز مهامها بأسلوب فعال .
وتختلف بالطبع الحوافز من عمل لأخر ومن بلد لأخر فهناك الحوافز التقليدية للعاملين مثل برامج الإسكان والصحة والمنافع الاجتماعية الأخرى وكذلك الحوافز المادية والنفسية.
ويعتبر توفير مناخ وبيئة جيدة للعمل حافز كبير للعاملين مثل توفي أبنية المستودعات والورش بإمكانيات مناسبة وصحية وان يتوفر بها أماكن الخدمات العامة مثل غرف تبديل الملابس فكل ما هو متعلق بالعامل يجب أن ينفذ بشكل لائق يحقق له الإحساس بذاته واهميتة.


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (17 ديسمبر 2006)

(9)خطوات تطبيق الصيانة


مما سبق يمكن تحديد خطوات تطبيق الصيانة الصحيحة داخل منشأة

1-	تحديد الآلات والأجهزة المراد صيانتها:-

وذلك من خلال تحديد وحصر جميع مكونات المنشأة ومعرفة جميع المعلومات المهمة الازمة للتعرف على مكون كل وحدة تتطلب اجراء الصيانة لها.

2-	التأكد من توفير جميع كتالوجات المصنع:-

عادة ما يقوم مصنع الالة بعمل كتالوجات خاصة بعمليات التشغيل والصيانة وقطع الغيار القياسية وتوفير هذه الكتالوجات لجميع المكونات المراد عمل الصيانة لها من اهم الامور التى يجب عدم اغفالها فى تطبيق عمليات الصيانة.
اما فى حالة عدم وجود كتالوجات المورد او المصنع يجب اتباع الخطوات الاتية:
	مخاطبة المورد او المصنع من اجل الحصول على الكتالوجات الازمة.
	زيارة اى منشأة مماثلة ومحاولة الحصول على خطة الصيانة للآلات والمعدات المماثلة.
	يتم الاستعانة بخبراء الصيانة الموجودين فى المنشأة او خارجها.

3-	تحديد عمليات الصيانة:-

يقصد بعمليات الصيانة انة كل اجراء لابد ان يقوم بة فريق الصيانة نحو جزء معين فى الالة؛ ويتم ذلك بعد الاطلاع على تعليمات المورد او الشركة الصانعة المذكورة فى الكتالوجات الخاصة بالصيانة ويجب ان يكون فريق الصيانة على اطلاع دائم ومستمر بهذه الكتالوجات وقراءتها واستيعابها جيدا والرجوع اليها كل ما دعت الحاجة لذلك خاصة وان المصنع او المورد هو الجهة الموثوق فيها التى يستطيع فريق الصيانة الاعتماد عليها فى تطبيق الصيانة الصحيحة واللازمة لكل معدة.

4-	عمل خطة الصيانة :-

بعد حصر جميع عمليات الصيانة المطلوبة لجميع مكونات المنشأة وتحديد انواع الصيانة التى سوف يتم تطبيقها يتم وضع خطة مستقبلية لعمليات الصيانة (اسبوعية-شهرية-سنوية) تحدد فيها مواعيد الصيانة المختلفة لكل الة.

ويجب عن إعداد هذه الخطة مراعاة الاتى:
	توفير العمالة المحلية والأجنبية.
	توفير قطع الغيار والعدد والآلات المناسبة.
	أوقات الذروة والمواسم.
	أجازات الأعياد وإجازات الفنيين.
وغيرها من العوامل المؤثرة فى عمليات الصيانة

5-	عمل نماذج وجداول الصيانة:-

بعد تحديد عمليات الصيانة يتم تفريغها فى نماذج تصمم حسب نوع العمل وحسب الخطة الموضوعة ويتم اعطاء تلك النماذج الى فريق الصيانة للبدء فى تنفيذ العمليات المذكورة فيها ويتم المراجعة على هذه النماذج من قبل مسئول الصيانة للنظر فى الملاحظات المدونة بها وإجراء اللازم نحوها ثم يتم حفظها فى السجلات الخاصة بالآلة .

6-	اختيار وتدريب العمالة الفنية:-

كما ذكرنا سابقا ان من اهم العناصر التى ترفع كفاءة عملية الصيانة للمعدات وخفض تكاليفها هو عنصر العمالة المدربة فبعد استحداث خطة الصيانة يكون على مسئول الصيانة انتقاء الافراد التى يرى انها تصلح لتطبيق هذة الخطة بشكل جيد

7-	توفير قطع الغيار:-

اى الة مكونة من اجزاء وكل جزء يؤدى وظيفة خلال فترة عمرة الافتراضى ويختلف هذا العمر الافتراضى طبقا لظروف التشغيل 
ومما لا شك فيه ان توافر مواد مثل الزيوت والشحوم وقطع الغيار الازمة له تأثير مباشر فى نجاح خطة الصيانة كما ان عدم توافر قطع الغيار يؤدى الى تفاقم الاعطال وزيادة مدة خروج الالة عن العمل وبالتالى يؤثر ذلك فى النهاية على ضعف الانتاج ويتم توفير قطع الغيار بناء على خطة شراء مدروسة تعتمد على:-

أ‌-	تحديد انواع قطع الغيار:-
- قطع غيار اساسية فى الالة او ثانوية.
- قطع غيار ذات عمر افتراضى كبير او صغير.

ب‌- تحديد حجم الاحتياج من قطع الغيار:-
يمكن تحديد حجم قطع الغيار التى يجب ان تتوافر فى المنشأة من كتالوجات المصنع حيث ان غالبية المصنعين يقوموا بتحديد الحد الادنى لتواجد قطع الغيار خاصة الاستهلاكية منها.
اما فى حالة عدم وجود هذه المعلومات فى الكتالوج فانه يتم عمل متابعة للآلات خلال ساعات تشغيلها ومن خلال ملف الصيانة الخاص بها يمكن معرفة المعدلات الفعلية لاستهلاك قطع الغيار.
ويمكن استخدام المعادلة الاتية لتحديد عدد القطع المطلوبة فى السنة للآلة
N = (D * Y) / M

N عدد القطع المطلوبة فى السنة
D عدد ساعات العمل الفعلية 
Y عدد ايام العمل الفعلية فى السنة
M متوسط العمر الاستهلاكى لقطعة الغيار

ج- تحديد حجم الطلب الاقتصادى لمخزون قطع الغيار :-
بعد تحديد معدل الاستهلاك السنوى يتم تحديد حجم الطلب الاقتصادى لمخزون قطع الغيار والذى يعتمد على قيم عديدة من لابد من توافرها منها اوامر التوريد وتكلفة التخزين وحجم الاستهلاك.
ويمكن اتباع السياسة العامة للتخزين والتى تتلخص فى انة قطع الغيار المتوفرة محليا لا يتم شراؤها وتخزينها لإمكانية شراؤها فى اى وقت اما القطع التى لا تتوافر محليا والتى تحتاج وقت طويل لتوريدها يتم طلب المهم منها وتخزينه فى المنشأة لحين الحاجة الية.

8- العدد والأدوات:-

مما لا شك فيه ان العدد والأدوات المستخدمة فى عمليات الصيانة لها اهمية كبيرة فى تنفيذ خطة الصيانة الموضوعة للموقع فى الوقت المحدد وبنجاح.
وأيضا توفر عدد متنوعة ومتطورة مثل المفاتيح الهيدروليكية يكون له تأثير كبير فى تسريع وقت انجاز مهام الصيانة وبالتالى زيادة اوقات التشغيل ويتم تحديد العدد والأدوات المناسبة لكل عمل من واقع تعليمات المصنعين او من خلال الخبرة والتجربة ويتم تسجيل هذه العدد والأدوات فى سجلات خاصة بها ويمكن تحديد الاشخاص المسئولين عنها .

9- عمل واستحداث نظام تسجيل المعلومات:-

لابد من ان يكون لدى اى ادارة صيانة نظام كامل لتسجيل المعلومات الخاصة بكل عمليات الصيانة لكل الة بالموقع حيث ان هذة المعلومات المسجلة هى التى تكون بمثابة المرجع الاول والاخير لتقارير الصيانة التى ترفع الى الادارات العليا ويتم تقدير الموازنات وخطة الصيانة وشراء قطع الغيار وخطة المراقبة من خلالها.
وعلى سبيل المثال يعتبر نظام امر العمل احدى انظمة التسجيل المهمة والمفيدةومن فوائدة 
1-	توضيح العمل المراد انجازة .
2-	توضيح العمل المنجز.
3-	رصد عمالة وزمن العمل المنجز.
4-	رصد المواد المستخدمة فى العمل المنجز.
5-	رصد التكاليف.

ومن الممكن ان ياخذ نموذج امر العمل هذة الدورة التنظيمية داخل ادارة الصيانة :-

1-	يتم ملئ نموذج امر العمل يدويا او اليا حسب النظام المستخدم داخل ادارة الصيانة مع توضيح العمل المراد انجازه.
2-	يتم أرسالة الى مشرف العمال فى فريق الصيانة لانجاز العمل وبعد انجاز العمل المطلوب يقوم مشرف العمال او من ينوب عنة لكتابة العمل المنجز وقطع الغيار المستخدمة ان وجدت وكذلك اسماء العمال وعدد ساعات العمل وفى الاماكن المحددة لذلك فى نموذج امر العمل المذكور 
3-	يقوم مشرف العمال بالتوقيع على صحة هذة المعلومات وارسالة الى مسؤل الصيانة الذى يقوم بدورة بالاطلاع علية وارسالة الى قسم التسجيل الخاص بالصيانة.

10- تنظيم الاعمال وتوزيع المسؤوليات:-

يمكن تصنيف تنظيم عمليات الصيانة الى 

1-	تنظيم من الناحية الفنية:
وافضل طريقة لتنظيم اعمال الصيانة من الناحية الفنية هى عمل بطاقات وصف لاعمال الصيانة الكبير منها والصغيرة ويجب ان تشمل هذة البطاقات على .
	عناصر العمل المراد انجازه.
	الوقت المطلوب لانجاز كل عنصر. 
	جميع العدد والادوات المطلوبة لاجراء العمل.
	عدد العمالة المطلوبة لانجاز العمل.
	جميع قطع الغيار المتوقع احتياجها لانجاز العمل.

2-	التنظيم من الناحية الادارية:
يجب ان يكون هناك نظام شامل لجميع العاملين فى قسم الصيانة وذلك من خلال تحديد مسميات الوظائف فى كل قسم ودرجة تبعية كل وظيفة للاخرى ويتم توزيع العاملين على هذة الوظائف وتعريف كل موظف بمسؤليات ومهام هذة الوظيفة ويجب اختبار الاشخاص المناسبين كلا حسب متطلبات وظيفتة ويت توزيع الاعمال والمسؤليات واصدار اوامر العمل وغيرها من الاعمال التنظيمية التى تضمن سير عمليات الصيانة بشكل جيد داخل المنشأة وتحقيق الاهداف المرجوة من ورائها.

11- مراقبة تنفيذ الخطة:-

مراقبة تنفيذ الخطة من اهم العناصر التى تضمن سير عملية الصيانة داخل المنشأة باسلوب جيد حسب الخطة الموضوعة مسبقا ويمكن اتباع ثلاث خطوات يتم تنفيذهم بشكل جيد لضمان جودة عملية المراقبة:
1-	تحديد الاختلافات بين ما تم تحديدة فى خطة الصيانة وبين ما تم انجازة بالفعل ويتم ذلك باصدار تقرير شهرى عن جميع انجازات اعمال الصيانة ومقارنتها بالاعمال الموضوعة فى الخطة مسبقا .
2-	تحديد وتحليل اسباب الاختلاف ودراستها من قبل مسؤلى الصيانة ومعرفة اسبابها مثل تقصير واهمال فريق الصيانة وا نقص العمالة او نقص فى العدد والادوات او حتى نقص فى قطع الغيار
3-	اتخاذ الاجراءات التصحيحية فى ذلك وبمجرد ان يتعرف مسؤلى الصيانة عن اسباب الفروق يمكن رفع التوصيات والاجراءات التصحيحية لكل الاقسام المختلفة التى لها علاقة بالامر فى المنشاة للمساهمة فى انهاء هذة الاسباب او عدم حدوثها بعد ذلك.


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (17 ديسمبر 2006)

اسف يمكن الموضوع طويل شوية لكن مفيد جدا ان شاء اللة لان الادارة هى البداية الى الطريق الصحيح ولو اتبعنا النظم الجيدة فى الادارة وتطبيقها سوف نسير بخطى جيدة نحو التقدم ان شاء اللة فى جميع المجالات

مع خالص تحياتى لاعضاء ومشرفين المنتدى


----------



## الصانع (17 ديسمبر 2006)

*بارك الله فيك*


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

ما شاء الله مجهود جميل و بارك الله فيك ونطمع بالمزيد

:12:​


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (17 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك اللة خيرا اخى العزيز


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (17 ديسمبر 2006)

اين المشاركات


----------



## المهندس الكويتي (17 ديسمبر 2006)

الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (17 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا اخى المهندس الكويتى


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (17 ديسمبر 2006)

ما شاء الله ..
شكراً جزيلاً على موضوعك القيم ..

نرجو الله التقيد وتنفيذ ماشمل في هذا الموضوع الهام لانه مع الاسف الممارسة العملية مختلفة تماماً وخاصة عندما يشرف عليها اشخاص نواياهم ليس الحفاظ على الآلة وانما الكسب من خلال عطلها ..

وللتذكير هناك موضوع مهم جداً في الملتقى يتناول نفس الهدف :​ 
موضوع الأسبوع رقم (6): الصيانة الوقائية..Preventive Maintenance ​ 
للمشرفـــــــــــــة صناعة المعمار في قسم الهندسة الصناعية على الرابط التالي : ​ 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=37253​ 

لمن يريد الاستزادة .. ​ 
في رعاية الله وحفظه


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (24 ديسمبر 2006)

اسال نفسك لماذا لا اهتم بالادارة رغم اهميتها ؟ 
ياريت حد يجاوبنى


----------



## ابوتركي 2006 (26 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك اللة خيرا اخى الكريم


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (2 يناير 2007)

اخى العزيز الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (2 يناير 2007)

ابعث لك خالص تحياتى اخى الكبير م/ عبد المنعم 
واشكرك على هذا التعديل الجميل


----------



## ezeldin (2 يناير 2007)

بارك الله فيكم وسدد خطاكم.


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (2 يناير 2007)

اخي ابراهيم الرابط اعلاه يعمل جيداً


----------



## حمدى حمدى# (2 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا على الموضوع الرائع المفيد فى جميع المهن واشكرك مره ثانيه بصفتى مهندس صيانه بكلوريوس تعليم صناعى تكييف وتبريد


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (3 يناير 2007)

بسم اللة الرحمن الرحيم 

وباسمى وباسم كل اعضاء المنتدى نرحب بك م/حمدى فى المنتدى وننتظر مشاركاتك ومواضيعك المميزة ان شاء اللة


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (11 يناير 2007)

اخوانى الاعزاء ارجو المشاركة فى الاستطلاع المرفق بالموضوع لانة سوف يتم عرض نتيجة الاستفتاء على احدى رؤساء الجامعات ان شاء اللة ارجو الى كل من شاهد الموضوع ان يدلى بصوتة ويدعو اصدقائة للادلاء بصوتهم


----------



## Bu Ahmed (14 يناير 2007)

الله يعطيك العافيه على هذا المجهود الجبار


----------



## احمد مضر (15 يناير 2007)

اشكرك اخي اولا على هذا الموضوع , اما بالنسبة لموضوع الادارة فقد كان تصويتي على ان المشكلة الاساسية هي قلة الوعي باهمية الادارة و بالذات في المجال الهندسي , اريد أن اطرح نموذجين للقوى العاملة في المجال الهندسي , النوذج الأول هو رب العمل في مجتمعاتنا و الذي يمثل صاحب الشركة و مديرها و لنأخذ مثال الشركات الصغيرة العربية الجنسية , ان وجهة نظر رب العمل في مثل هذا الوضع و بالنسبة لهذا الموضوع هو ان الادارة ليست علم و انما هي خبرة يمتلكها صاحب رأس المال لأنه الأقدر على ادارة ممتلكاته و الأحرص عليها و بالتالي من حقه أن يتدخل في كل صغيرة و كبيرة ابتداء من مراقبة دوام العمال و حتى ادارة اكبر خط انتاج عنده و في احسن الأحوال يقتنع هذا الشخص بان الادارة علم الا انه لا يقتنع بان الموضوع يستحق توظيف اشخاص برواتب عالية لمثل هذه المناصب , و طبعا و كما تعلمون فان دراسة العلوم الادارية لا زالت مكلفة و بالتالي متطلبات مهندسين الادارة ستكون بنفس مستوى التكلفة التي وضعوها للحصول على شهاداتهم الادارية و طبعا هذا من حقهم , و بهذا سيتم الاستعاضة عن خيارات دراسة الادارة بخيارات الدراسة التسويقية او التقنية , فأغلب ارباب العمل لدينا لا يقتنعون بالمجهود الهندسي الا اذا حصلوا على ارقام كما في حالة المهندس المسوق او بالحصول على ساعات دوام طويلة كما في حالة المهندس التقني , و بهذا يقيم رب العمل اسباب نجاحه و لا ينظر الى من يهندس عمليات الانتاج و التسويق و ادارة العلاقات داخل و خارج المنشأة الهندسية (اي يهمل دور المدير ) و ينظر لدوره على انه تكملة عدد من اجل بريستيج الشركة و من اجل تحقيق شروط الجودة 
اما النموذج الآخر فهو المهندس الذي لم يتلقى القدر الكافي من التعريف بعلوم الادارة و اهميتها في دراساته الجامعية الاولى , و بالتالي يعتقد بانها ليست ضمن اختصاصه كمهندس و يفضل الدراسات التقنية 
لقد ذكرت نموذجين لشريحة واسعة من ارباب العمل و من المهندسين ضمن بلدي سوريا , بصراحة لاحظت من تجربتي و تجربة زملائي بالعمل في سوريا بان الهيكلية الادارية مفقودة كليا من اصغر مؤسسة الى اكبرها - باستثناءات قليلة جدا جدا- و بالتالي الوعي الاداري مفقود ايضا 
و اريد ان اذكر هنا نوذجا آخر لدولة عربية أخرى الا و هي الامارات العربية المتحدة و هي بلد اقامتي الحالي , و اعتقد بانها نوذج نادر مشرف للوعي الاداري في بلادنا العربية , و صدقوني ايها الاخوة بان الجميع هنا تقريبا يفكر باكمال دراسته ضمن العلوم الادارية و انا منهم , حتى اننا نراها احيانا بانها لم تعد خيارا بل اصبحت قدرا, و لكن يجب ان لا نغفل الاسباب التي أدت الى هذا التطور في الوعي , اعتقد بان السبب الرئيسي يكمن في الشروط التي يفرضها المجتمع الرأسمالي بشركاته و مؤسساته و هيكليته كاملة , حيث أن "الثورة " العقارية -ان اسميناها ثورة - في هذا البلد و تدفق الشركات العالمية و افتتاح افرع لكل شركات و العلامات التجارية في العالم هنا فرض شروطه , و شروطه كانت بانه لا يمكن حكم هذا المخطط الانشائي و الصناعي - رغم ان الصناعات لا تزال بسيطة في هذا البلد - 
الا بادارة جدية و كوادر ادارية واعية , و بهذا فرضت الشركات الكبيرة شروطها و ثقافتها الجديدة و التي نلخصها بأن ( الادراة اولا )
شكرا لكم و اعانكم الله و اعاننا لما فيه خير اوطاننا و شعوبنا


----------



## moha.saeed11 (15 يناير 2007)

*الموضوع: اسس الصيانــة وادارتها*

:12: السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

جــزاكم الله خيراً,, وان شاءالله (موفقين) أينما كنتم,,
الرجاء من الساده الاعضاء ببرنامج فعلى لصيانه مبنى او فندق 
ولسيادتكم وافر التحيه


----------



## ductlator (3 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ابوذيبه (2 يوليو 2007)

حلللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللوه


----------



## abdullah0000 (2 يوليو 2007)

أخواني ...

أشكر لكم ما سطرتموه لهذا من فوائد جمة ..

لكنا عوضا عن الشكل التقليدي للصيانة، نود حثكم لعرض مواضيع عن استخدام البرامج الحديثة 
باستخدام الحاسب الآلي للصيانة. فلم أرى أحدا في المنتدى قام بانزال برامج آلية للصيانة.


----------



## احمد عبود حسين (3 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا يااخى الكريم على المجهود الرائع .


----------



## nasir4791 (4 يوليو 2007)

الله يخليك يا اخي ويبارك فيك


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (4 يوليو 2007)

abdullah0000 قال:


> أخواني ...
> 
> أشكر لكم ما سطرتموه لهذا من فوائد جمة ..
> 
> ...


 
جميل اخى الكريم ان نواكب التطور اذا كان لديك احدى هذة البرامج اتمنى ان تضعها لنا لنستفيد جميعا منها وشكرا


----------



## Mmervat (6 يوليو 2007)

اخى الكريم اشكرك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abdullah0000 (8 يوليو 2007)

عندي بعض البرامج، لكن تحتاج الى كسر الجماية


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (8 يوليو 2007)

abdullah0000 قال:


> عندي بعض البرامج، لكن تحتاج الى كسر الجماية


 
اين هذة البرامج اخى الكريم ارجو رفع البرامج المذكورة على المنتدى لتعم الفائدة وكما ذكرت مسبقا الادارة الصحيحة هى المستقبل


----------



## نجوه (9 يوليو 2007)

شكرا اخي على محاضرتك القيمه لكني اعتقد انه توجد نمادج معمول بها في الصيانه للمعدات وامنشئات وكدلل اوامر العمل التي لا بد منها في اداره برنامج الصيانه .ويا حبدا لو كنت قد تطرقت اليها او ارفقتها مع المحاضره ونشكر جهودك مره اخرى.


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (9 يوليو 2007)

نجوه قال:


> شكرا اخي على محاضرتك القيمه لكني اعتقد انه توجد نمادج معمول بها في الصيانه للمعدات وامنشئات وكدلل اوامر العمل التي لا بد منها في اداره برنامج الصيانه .ويا حبدا لو كنت قد تطرقت اليها او ارفقتها مع المحاضره ونشكر جهودك مره اخرى.


 
شكر اختى العزيزة نجوى يوجد لدى الكثير من النماذج التى تتحدثين عنها ولكنها تختلف من مكان لاخر فيجب اولا تحديد طبيعة المكان وحصر الاجهزة ومعرفة عمليات الصيانة المطلوبة لكل الة 
اذا احتاجتى لمساعدة حول اعداد نموذج صيانة لالة معينة او لمكان معين ارجو افادتى بنوع المكان والالات


----------



## abdullah0000 (10 يوليو 2007)

...على سبيل المثال -اخوتي- برنامج:

Quick Maintenance

http://www.asp-cmms.com/OrigQuickMindex.html

وهو سهل بسيط، خال من التعقيد، ذو واجهة جذابة.

وقد اخترته -من بين العديد من البرامج- للأسباب أعلاه.


----------



## abduljalil ali (12 يوليو 2007)

معلومات قيمة جزاك الله خير


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (13 يوليو 2007)

abdullah0000 قال:


> ...على سبيل المثال -اخوتي- برنامج:
> 
> Quick Maintenance
> 
> ...


 

مشكور يا بشمهندس
 جارى تحميل البرنامج والتجربة​


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (13 يوليو 2007)

جميل البرنامج يا بشمهندس عبد اللة بس انا هطلب منك طلب يا ريت تحطلنا كل البرامج اللى عندك 

واكون شاكر ليك


----------



## نجوه (13 يوليو 2007)

abdullah0000 قال:


> ...على سبيل المثال -اخوتي- برنامج:
> 
> Quick Maintenance
> 
> ...


 
اي هسه تمام مشكور مره اخرى


----------



## robafofo (14 يوليو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (14 يوليو 2007)

نجوه قال:


> شكرا اخي على محاضرتك القيمه لكني اعتقد انه توجد نمادج معمول بها في الصيانه للمعدات وامنشئات وكدلل اوامر العمل التي لا بد منها في اداره برنامج الصيانه .ويا حبدا لو كنت قد تطرقت اليها او ارفقتها مع المحاضره ونشكر جهودك مره اخرى.


 
الاخت الغالية نجوى اتمنى لو عندك بعض هذة النماذج تضعى لنا بعضها 

واليك هذا النموذج لصيانة جهاز تكييف​ 
مع خالص تحياتى


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (14 يوليو 2007)

robafofo قال:


> شكرا جزيلا لك


 
شكرا لك انت ايضا اخى الكريم ونتمنى ان تعطينا رايك فى المموضوع او اى استفسار فى نفس الموضوع لان هذا النقد والاسئلة تساعدنى جدا فى المواضيع المقبلة ان شاء اللة


----------



## hatemaliy (18 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله كل خيرا اخى الفاضل على المعلومالت الثمينه ..
فى انتظار المزيد ..
نرجوا من الله ان يوفقك الى ما فيه الخير


----------



## مهندس ثلاثه وستون (29 أكتوبر 2007)

الاخ الكريم لك الشكر لكن هل يمكن ان تضيف موضوع عن تخطيط و جدولة اعمال الصيانه؟


----------



## صلاح العمرى (31 أكتوبر 2007)

شكراا جداااا


----------



## خالد1390 (29 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (15 يناير 2008)

مهندس ثلاثه وستون قال:


> الاخ الكريم لك الشكر لكن هل يمكن ان تضيف موضوع عن تخطيط و جدولة اعمال الصيانه؟


 
اخى العزيز ارجو ان تححد طلبك لكى استطيع ان افيدك 
ولكم جزيل الشكر

سبحان اللة وبحمدك سبحان اللة العظيم


----------



## ذيادة (15 يناير 2008)

اخي الكريم موضوعك جميل جدا ومفيد جدا ومشكور علية جدا


----------



## سعد كاريير (15 يناير 2008)

*الله ينور عليك*

وفقك الله وباك فيك 
ونتمنى المزيد 
مشششكوووووور جداً
:12: :12: :12: :12: :12: :12:


----------



## سعد كاريير (15 يناير 2008)

*الله ينور عليك*

وفقك الله وباك فيك 
ونتمنى المزيد 
مشششكوووووور جداً
:12: :12: :12: :12: :12: :12:


----------



## سعد كاريير (15 يناير 2008)

*الله ينور عليك*

وفقك الله وباك فيك 
ونتمنى المزيد 
مشششكوووووور جداً
:12: :12: :12: :12: :12: :12:


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (28 يناير 2008)

_بارك اللة فيكم جميعا_


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (28 يناير 2008)

*ارجو التفاعل*

Quick Maintenance

http://www.asp-cmms.com/OrigQuickMindex.html

وهو سهل بسيط، خال من التعقيد، ذو واجهة جذابة.

وقد اخترته -من بين العديد من البرامج- للأسباب أعلاه


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (31 يناير 2008)

مهندس ثلاثه وستون قال:


> الاخ الكريم لك الشكر لكن هل يمكن ان تضيف موضوع عن تخطيط و جدولة اعمال الصيانه؟


 

اخى العزيز شاهد موضوعى الجديد بعنوان التخطيط والمشروعات على هذا الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t79241.html​


----------



## مهندسة مواقع (2 فبراير 2008)

نتيجة الاستفتاء معظمها لعدم الوعى الكامل لاهمية الادارة طيب انا مستغربة كلنا عارفين اننا لازم نهتم بالادارة ورغم ذلك مش بنهتم ارجوكم حد يجاوبنى وبشكرك كل اللى رحبوا بيا فى المنتدى ومجهود رائع ليكو كلكم


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (5 فبراير 2008)

ارجو من ادارة المنتدى تثبيت الموضوع لزيادة الوعى باهمية ادارة الصيانة وشكرا


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (6 فبراير 2008)

*ارجــــــــــــــــــــــــــو التثبــيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــت*

السادة الكرام مشرفى المنتدى

ارى انة من الضرورى فى الوقت الراهن ان نهتم بعلم الادارة لانة السبيل الى الوصول الى القمة والتجارب السابقة تشير الى ذلك

ولهذا اتقدم بطلب راجيا ان يحظى اهتمامكم وهو تثبيت هذا الموضوع حتى يتثنى لنا الحصول على نتائج اكبر فى الاستفتاء ووصول الموضوع لاكبر عدد من مهندسى العرب ولو من الممكن نقل الموضوع لجميع اقسام المنتدى

وتفضلو بقفبول فائق الاحترام والتقدير


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (6 فبراير 2008)

ارجو الرد من الادارة


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (13 فبراير 2008)

ارجو الافادة يا مشرفى الموقع الكرام


----------



## محب الشرقية (13 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا وأثابك الجنة


----------



## هاني تللو (13 فبراير 2008)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (14 فبراير 2008)

ارجو من الاخ هانى المشاركة فى الاستفتاء


----------



## المهندسة جهاد (22 فبراير 2008)




----------



## ductlator (27 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً وه>ه مشاركة متواضعة من اعدادى
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t50087.html


----------



## ductlator (27 فبراير 2008)

الاخ الكريم ابراهيم فى معادلة قطع الغيار >كرت ان ال M هى متوسط العمر الاستهلاكى فكيف يتم حسابه وماهى وحدته يوم ساعة سنه شهر برجاء الرد وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عماد 2005 (29 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذا المجهود الكبير ....................شكرا


----------



## عماد 2005 (29 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذا المجهود الكبير ....................شكرا جزيلا


----------



## فيصل سعود (29 فبراير 2008)

شكرا علي هذا المجهود بصراحة موضوع مهم جدا - جزاك الله خير


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (2 مارس 2008)

براك اللة فيك اخ فيصل سعود وسلامى لجميع اهالى المملكة الكرام


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (5 مارس 2008)

ما اهم مكانة الصيانة في عالمنا الواقعي 
في شتى الاعمال التي نقوم بها

بدءا من المنزل
وانتهاءا بالعمل 
ومرورا بكل ما نستخدمه بينهما

اخي الكريم

معلومات اكثر من مفيدة

افادك الله كما افدتنا


----------



## sas_kik (5 مارس 2008)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك على هذه المجهودات المتميزة


----------



## منييب (19 مارس 2008)

جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (4 أبريل 2008)

بارك اللة فيكم ارجو المشاركة فى الاستفتاء للضرورة


----------



## h2foo3 (5 أبريل 2008)

مجهود جميل ياريت تضعوه فى ملف ورد ومنظم لكى يسهل قرءته من قبل الطلبه والباحثين وشكرا على المجهو د وفكقم الله


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (12 أبريل 2008)

يمكنك اخى الكريم نسخ المحتوى فى ملف واحد


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (19 أبريل 2008)

اخوانى الكرام 
تحية طيبة وبعد ،،،
ارجو من اخوانى مهندسى الصيانة بالوطن العربى فى جميع اقطارة النتباه للاتى

سيتم عمل ورشة عمل بهذا الموضوع الهام لمناقشة تاسيس ادارة صيانة بشركة ما ولنقترح اسم للمشروع وهو 
ادارة الصيانة بمصنع العرب 
فهيا بنا نناقش كيفية تاسيس ادارة صيانة بشركة سميناها مصنع العرب 
فى انتظار اقتراحاتكم 
وارجو من الاخوة مشرفى المنتدى تثبيت الموضوع للاهمية

ولكم خالص تحياتى

اعزائى انى احبكم فى الله


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (2 مايو 2008)

الصانع قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ​
> ما شاء الله مجهود جميل و بارك الله فيك ونطمع بالمزيد​
> 
> :12:​


 

شكرا لك اخى الصانع


----------



## صديق القمر (24 مايو 2008)

الله يعطيك العافية و ويبارك فيك

*************************


----------



## وحش العمارة (24 مايو 2008)

جزاك اللة خيرا اخى العزيز


----------



## وحش العمارة (24 مايو 2008)

جزاك اللة خيرا اخى العزيزجزاك اللة خيرا اخى العزيز


----------



## وحش العمارة (24 مايو 2008)

جزاك اللةجزاك اللة خيرا اخى العزيز خيرا اخى العزيز


----------



## وحش العمارة (24 مايو 2008)

أنه عندما تضحك يضحك لك العالم ، وعندما تبكي تبكي وحدك


----------



## وحش العمارة (24 مايو 2008)

أنه عندما تضحك يضحك أنه عندما تضحك يضحك لك العالم ، وعندما تبكي تبكي وحدكلك العالم ، وعندما تبكي تبكي وحدك


----------



## وحش العمارة (24 مايو 2008)

أنه عندما تضحك يضحك لك العالم ، وعندما Always Keep Smiling!تبكي تبكي وحدك


----------



## وحش العمارة (24 مايو 2008)

الله يعطيك العافية و ويبارك فيك


----------



## وحش العمارة (24 مايو 2008)

الله يعطيك العافية و ويبارك فيك
الله يعطيك العافية و ويبارك فيك


----------



## وحش العمارة (24 مايو 2008)

الله يعطيك العافية و ويبارك فيك
الله يعطيك العافية و ويبارك فيك
الله يعطيك العافية و ويبارك فيك


----------



## وحش العمارة (24 مايو 2008)

الله يعطيك العافية و ويبارك فيك
الله يعطيك العافية و ويبارك فيك
الله يعطيك العافية و ويبارك فيك
_________________الله يعطيك العافية و ويبارك فيك
الله يعطيك العافية و ويبارك فيك
الله يعطيك العافية و ويبارك فيك
__________________
_


----------



## وحش العمارة (24 مايو 2008)

الله يعطيك العافية و ويبارك فيك
الله يعطيك العافية و ويبارك فيك
الله يعطيك العافية و ويبارك فيكالله يعطيك العافية و ويبارك فيك
الله يعطيك العافية و ويبارك فيك
الله يعطيك العافية و ويبارك فيك
__________________الله يعطيك العافية و ويبارك فيك
الله يعطيك العافية و ويبارك فيك
الله يعطيك العافية و ويبارك فيك
__________________




__________________


----------



## وحش العمارة (24 مايو 2008)

الله يعطيك العافية و ويبارك فيك
الله يعطيك العافية و ويبارك فيك
الله يعطيك العافية و ويبارك فيك
__________________


----------



## وحش العمارة (24 مايو 2008)

الحمد لله رب العالمين فاطر السموات والأرض ؛ ومؤيد الرسل بالبينات ومزودهم بكتب لتكون فرقانا بين الحق والباطل ليعلم الناس كيف يميزون بينهما ليقوموا بالعدل.

اللهم صلى على نبى الرحمة ومعلم البشرية سيدنا محمد بن عبد الله صلى الله علية وسلم الذى قال "لا تعلموا العلم لتباهوا بة العلماء ؛ولا لتماروا بة السفهاء ؛ ولا تخيروا بة المجالس ؛ فمن فعل ذلك فالنار النار " صدق رسول الله واللهم قنا عذاب النار.

مما لا شك فيه ان الصيانة اصبحت شيئا هاما فى حياتنا يجب الاهتمام بة ودراسته دراسة جيدة وذلك لدور الصيانة فى المحافظة على المنشآت التى تم صرف الملايين من الجنيهات لإنشائها.

ورغم اهتمام جميع الدول الصناعية الكبرى بالصيانة واعتبارها علم يجب ان يدرس ويخطط له تخطيط جيد فإننا مازلنا فى دولنا العربية نهمل الصيانة بل لا يوجد فى العديد من منشئاتنا الصناعية ادارة للصيانة او حتى قائمين عليها ومازلنا نعتمد على الانظمة العشوائية القديمة.

ومع الاعتراف بدور الصيانة الحيوى وأثرها فى حياة اى مؤسسة وكثرة المشاكل الموجودة فى حياتنا بسبب اهمال عمليات الصيانة مثل ضعف شبكات المياه والكهرباء والتلوث البيئى والكثير من المرافق التى تفتقد لعمليات صيانة صحيحة ؛ كذلك اعتبار الصيانة من عناصر الجودة فى المقاييس الدوليةiso 9001 ، Iso 9002 مما يبرز الاهتمام بالصيانة دوليا إلا اننا لازلنا نعانى من ندرة الابحاث والدراسات العلمية عن الصيانة.

لذلك وما توفيقى إلا بالله سعيت ومن واقع عملى بالصيانة مع الاستعانة ببعض الكتب العلمية والأبحاث فى نفس المجال ان يخرج هذا البحث المتواضع اليكم بهذا الشكل الذى اهدية الى معلم البشرية محمد صلى اللة علية وسلم والى كل زملائى العاملين فى مجال الصيانة والقائمين عليها داخل المؤسسات المختلفة عسى ان يكون فيه خيرا لهم ولامتنا الاسلامية والعربية اجمعين.

اللهم اجعلنا ممن يستمعون القول فيتبعون احسنة وان اى توفيق فى بحثى هذا فهو من الله واى تقصير فهو منى وحسبى انى اجتهدت ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله.



ابراهيم السيد محمود


----------



## وحش العمارة (24 مايو 2008)

الحمد لله رب العالمين فاطر السموات والأرض ؛ ومؤيد الرسل بالبينات ومزودهم بكتب لتكون فرقانا بين الحق والباطل ليعلم الناس كيف يميزون بينهما ليقوموا بالعدل.

اللهم صلى على نبى الرحمة ومعلم البشرية سيدنا محمد بن عبد الله صلى الله علية وسلم الذى قال "لا تعلموا العلم لتباهوا بة العلماء ؛ولا لتماروا بة السفهاء ؛ ولا تخيروا بة المجالس ؛ فمن فعل ذلك فالنار النار " صدق رسول الله واللهم قنا عذاب النار.

مما لا شك فيه ان الصيانة اصبحت شيئا هاما فى حياتنا يجب الاهتمام بة ودراسته دراسة جيدة وذلك لدور الصيانة فى المحافظة على المنشآت التى تم صرف الملايين من الجنيهات لإنشائها.

ورغم اهتمام جميع الدول الصناعية الكبرى بالصيانة واعتبارها علم يجب ان يدرس ويخطط له تخطيط جيد فإننا مازلنا فى دولنا العربية نهمل الصيانة بل لا يوجد فى العديد من منشئاتنا الصناعية ادارة للصيانة او حتى قائمين عليها ومازلنا نعتمد على الانظمة العشوائية القديمة.

ومع الاعتراف بدور الصيانة الحيوى وأثرها فى حياة اى مؤسسة وكثرة المشاكل الموجودة فى حياتنا بسبب اهمال عمليات الصيانة مثل ضعف شبكات المياه والكهرباء والتلوث البيئى والكثير من المرافق التى تفتقد لعمليات صيانة صحيحة ؛ كذلك اعتبار الصيانة من عناصر الجودة فى المقاييس الدوليةiso 9001 ، Iso 9002 مما يبرز الاهتمام بالصيانة دوليا إلا اننا لازلنا نعانى من ندرة الابحاث والدراسات العلمية عن الصيانة.

لذلك وما توفيقى إلا بالله سعيت ومن واقع عملى بالصيانة مع الاستعانة ببعض الكتب العلمية والأبحاث فى نفس المجال ان يخرج هذا البحث المتواضع اليكم بهذا الشكل الذى اهدية الى معلم البشرية محمد صلى اللة علية وسلم والى كل زملائى العاملين فى مجال الصيانة والقائمين عليها داخل المؤسسات المختلفة عسى ان يكون فيه خيرا لهم ولامتنا الاسلامية والعربية اجمعين.

اللهم اجعلنا ممن يستمعون القول فيتبعون احسنة وان اى توفيق فى بحثى هذا فهو من الله واى تقصير فهو منى وحسبى انى اجتهدت ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله.



ابراهيم السيد محمود 
الحمد لله رب العالمين فاطر السموات والأرض ؛ ومؤيد الرسل بالبينات ومزودهم بكتب لتكون فرقانا بين الحق والباطل ليعلم الناس كيف يميزون بينهما ليقوموا بالعدل.

اللهم صلى على نبى الرحمة ومعلم البشرية سيدنا محمد بن عبد الله صلى الله علية وسلم الذى قال "لا تعلموا العلم لتباهوا بة العلماء ؛ولا لتماروا بة السفهاء ؛ ولا تخيروا بة المجالس ؛ فمن فعل ذلك فالنار النار " صدق رسول الله واللهم قنا عذاب النار.

مما لا شك فيه ان الصيانة اصبحت شيئا هاما فى حياتنا يجب الاهتمام بة ودراسته دراسة جيدة وذلك لدور الصيانة فى المحافظة على المنشآت التى تم صرف الملايين من الجنيهات لإنشائها.

ورغم اهتمام جميع الدول الصناعية الكبرى بالصيانة واعتبارها علم يجب ان يدرس ويخطط له تخطيط جيد فإننا مازلنا فى دولنا العربية نهمل الصيانة بل لا يوجد فى العديد من منشئاتنا الصناعية ادارة للصيانة او حتى قائمين عليها ومازلنا نعتمد على الانظمة العشوائية القديمة.

ومع الاعتراف بدور الصيانة الحيوى وأثرها فى حياة اى مؤسسة وكثرة المشاكل الموجودة فى حياتنا بسبب اهمال عمليات الصيانة مثل ضعف شبكات المياه والكهرباء والتلوث البيئى والكثير من المرافق التى تفتقد لعمليات صيانة صحيحة ؛ كذلك اعتبار الصيانة من عناصر الجودة فى المقاييس الدوليةiso 9001 ، Iso 9002 مما يبرز الاهتمام بالصيانة دوليا إلا اننا لازلنا نعانى من ندرة الابحاث والدراسات العلمية عن الصيانة.

لذلك وما توفيقى إلا بالله سعيت ومن واقع عملى بالصيانة مع الاستعانة ببعض الكتب العلمية والأبحاث فى نفس المجال ان يخرج هذا البحث المتواضع اليكم بهذا الشكل الذى اهدية الى معلم البشرية محمد صلى اللة علية وسلم والى كل زملائى العاملين فى مجال الصيانة والقائمين عليها داخل المؤسسات المختلفة عسى ان يكون فيه خيرا لهم ولامتنا الاسلامية والعربية اجمعين.

اللهم اجعلنا ممن يستمعون القول فيتبعون احسنة وان اى توفيق فى بحثى هذا فهو من الله واى تقصير فهو منى وحسبى انى اجتهدت ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله.



ابراهيم السيد محمود


----------



## وحش العمارة (24 مايو 2008)

عدم اهتمام الجامعات ومراكز البحوث .









*18*16.36%_تركيز المهندسين العرب على التخصصات التقنية فقط_









*14*12.73%عدم وجود الوعى الكافى باهمية الادارة









*77*70.00%الادارة شئ عادى لا يجب الاهتمام بة









*1*0.91%المصوتون: *110*. لقد قمت بالتصويت من قبل على هذا الإستفتاء


صفحة 7 من 7*«* الأولى<56*7*




 *عرض أول مشاركة غير مقروءة* 
أدوات الموضوع



إبحث في الموضوع



التقييم:






#*91* 

 



اليوم, 04:43 AM 
وحش العمارة




عضو متميز
تاريخ التسجيل: Jan 2008
المشاركات: 582 


الله يعطيك العافية و ويبارك فيك
الله يعطيك العافية و ويبارك فيك
__________________
لا تحاول أن تجعل ملابسك أغلى شيء فيك ، حتى لا تجد
نفسك يوماً أرخص مما ترتديه

*أن هناك أناس يسبحون في اتجاه السفينة وهناك أناس *
*يضيعون وقتهم بانتظارها*

أن الذي يكسب بالنهاية من لديه القدرة على التحمل والصبر

*أنه خير للإنسان أن يكون كالسلحفاة في الطريق الصحيح على أن يكون غزالا في الطريق الخطأ*​
أنه عندما تضحك يضحك لك العالم ، وعندما تبكي تبكي وحدك
*Always Keep Smiling! *​





 

 

 

​وحش العمارةمشاهدة ملفه الشخصيإرسال رسالة خاصة إلى وحش العمارةالبحث عن جميع مشاركات وحش العمارةأضف وحش العمارة إلى قائمة الأصدقاء

​
#*92* 

 



اليوم, 04:43 AM 
وحش العمارة




عضو متميز
تاريخ التسجيل: Jan 2008
المشاركات: 582 


الله يعطيك العافية و ويبارك فيك
الله يعطيك العافية و ويبارك فيك
الله يعطيك العافية و ويبارك فيك
__________________
لا تحاول أن تجعل ملابسك أغلى شيء فيك ، حتى لا تجد
نفسك يوماً أرخص مما ترتديه

*أن هناك أناس يسبحون في اتجاه السفينة وهناك أناس *
*يضيعون وقتهم بانتظارها*​

​


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (31 مايو 2008)

مشكور اخى الوحش بارك الله فيك


----------



## سان استفينو (7 يونيو 2008)

شكرا جد ا على هذا المجهود العظيم


----------



## حمدى الطائر (4 يوليو 2008)

اللة عليك شكر لك جزالك اللة خير


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (7 يوليو 2008)

thanks my friend


----------



## مهندس مازن2007 (9 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله الف خير مشكور على تعبك


----------



## صديق القمر (13 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك على مجهودك الطيب أخي م / ابراهيم قشانه


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (23 يوليو 2008)

thanks my dear


----------



## محمود تيحامر (29 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (31 يوليو 2008)

thanks eng mahmoud


----------



## حمزة بكر (31 يوليو 2008)

موضوع جميل اخى ابراهيم ياريت مهندسى الصيانه الجدد ينفذوا هذا الكلام 
بارك الله فيك على مشاركاتك المميزة .


----------



## حسن الأديب (18 أغسطس 2008)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## لحباكي اسحاق (30 أغسطس 2008)

مبارك فيك اخي الكريم ومشكور على المعلومات.
مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررا.


----------



## لحباكي اسحاق (30 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور أخي على هذا المخطط
شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## لحباكي اسحاق (30 أغسطس 2008)

سبحان الله وبحمدك سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## mmb79 (31 أغسطس 2008)

ما اعرف اذا الرد متأخر بس حبيت اقول صدقا جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## saibouce (31 أغسطس 2008)

baraka elahou fik


----------



## سامرغازى (31 أغسطس 2008)




----------



## اشرف تبريد (2 سبتمبر 2008)

أخى الكريم م/ابراهيم 

بارك الله لك فى كل خير
جعل الله هذا فى ميزانك يوم القيامه 
وكل عام وانت بخير


----------



## محمداسكندر (11 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكورين ورمضان كريم


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (14 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## السياب احمد (14 سبتمبر 2008)

عاشت ايدك والى الامام


----------



## مصطفي غريب هاني (17 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي وجعل الله لسانك معطرا دائما بذكر الله و قلبا متصلا به امين
و السلا هو دائما مسك الختام


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (22 سبتمبر 2008)

thanks all my friend


----------



## بوعمامة ميلود (29 سبتمبر 2008)

الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (1 أكتوبر 2008)

اللهم بارك لك فى علمك ونفعك بة وزادك بسطة فى العلم والعمل


----------



## hisham badawi (2 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا لك م. ابراهيم
الموضوع ممتاز
لكن لدي ملاحظة 
اعتقد ان الصيانة يمكن تصنيفها نوعان فقط اما[ صيانة تصحيحة ]لاعادة الجهاز للعمل الصحيح او []صيانة وقائية []لتجنب حدوث عطل بعد حين


----------



## بوعمامة ميلود (3 أكتوبر 2008)

وجزاك الله خيرا وشكرا على مجهودك


----------



## محمد حداد عبدالله (8 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء
مجهود رائع واجتهاد نافع


----------



## dafir (11 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع وزادك الله علما


----------



## حسن البهنساوى (17 أكتوبر 2008)

*جزاك الله خيرا موضوع روعة
*


----------



## ابوشامة (18 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيكم اخى الفاضل على هذا المجهود المتميز


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (31 أكتوبر 2008)

hisham Badawi قال:


> شكرا لك م. ابراهيم
> الموضوع ممتاز
> لكن لدي ملاحظة
> اعتقد ان الصيانة يمكن تصنيفها نوعان فقط اما[ صيانة تصحيحة ]لاعادة الجهاز للعمل الصحيح او []صيانة وقائية []لتجنب حدوث عطل بعد حين


 
اخى الكريم لا يمكن الاعتماد على هاذين النظامين فقط 
ففى بعض الاحيان اذا قمنا بعمل الصيانة الوقائية سنقوم بتكلفة كبيرة زقد تؤثر فى بعض الاحيان على توقف الانتاج كمثال بمصان العاملة على مدار اليوم
ولو انتظرنا لعمل الصيانة التصحيحية بمعنى انتظار وقوع الحدث ثم اصلاحة فهذا ممكن ان يؤدى الى تفاقم المشكلة 
لذلك توجد انواع عديدة من نظم الصيانة وانواعها يتم تطبيقها حسب الحالة والحاجة اليها
فمن الممكن تطبيق الصيانة التصحيحية المخططه مثلا والاعتماد على توقع العطل قبل حدوثة ووضع الاجراءات اللازمة لعملية الاصلاح لاختصار الوقت والمجهود فى بعض الاحوال ويمكن المزيج بين نظامين لخلق نظام جديد يتماشى مع ظروف موقع العمل والتطبيق 
فالصيانة عملية مرنة حسب تطبيقاتها
ولكم خالص تحياتى


----------



## egyptian tiger89 (31 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير
النمر المصري


----------



## hussein77 (10 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير لو سمحت لو تعرف ازاى ممكن اجيب برنامج صيانه كويس قولى عليه


----------



## فرست كوول (28 نوفمبر 2008)

نفسى الناس كلها تعمل بهذا الكلام لكى نتقدم للامام و نشتغل صح جزاك الله كل خير عنا


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (3 ديسمبر 2008)

hussein77 قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير لو سمحت لو تعرف ازاى ممكن اجيب برنامج صيانه كويس قولى عليه


 
صديقى العزيز يوجد الاف البرامج الخاصة بالصيانة طرحتها شركات متخصصة فى البرمجة على شبكة الانترنت ولكن ليست هذة هى المشكلة 
يجب تحديد ما هى متطلبات البرنامج المطلوب ليتناسب مع طبيعة الشركة او المؤسسة او المصنع الذى ستقوم بأدارة صيانتة بواسطة هذا البرنامج
سعر البرنامج الذى ستقوم بشراؤة او اعدادة وهل الموقع يحتاج لهذا البرنامج ام ستكون تكلفة دون داعى
العمالة المختصة بالعمل على مثل هذة البرامج يجب ان تكون مؤهلة او تتلقى التدريب الكافى على البرنامج 
هل سيتوائم مع النماذج الورقية او مواقع العمل ام لا فهل هى مؤسسة قائمة فى مكان واحد ام متعددة الفروع والمنشأت
وفى النهاية يمكنك تصميم برنامج بالاستعانة بأحد مبرمجى الحاسب الالى بالطريقة المناسبة او اعدادة انت او بالاستعانة بصديق بواسطة قواعد البيانات العادية اكسيس كمثال


----------



## مهندس مواد 84 (31 ديسمبر 2008)




----------



## majdy82 (7 يناير 2009)

مشكور جدا......اخي مهندس محمود.....جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك و ضاعفها لك

اخوك المهندس مجدي


----------



## احسان الشبل (11 يناير 2009)

الله اكبر على الاعمال نطمح بالمزيد


----------



## lakdhar (23 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## sahbi6680 (27 يناير 2009)

*La climatisation*

Merci une petite documentation sur la climatisation pdf]


----------



## أحمد عدنان الشويكي (31 يناير 2009)

الله يعطيك الف عافية 
مجهود واضح تشكر عليه ويعلم الله كم كانت الفائدة كبيرة لو تم تتطبيق هذا البحث في مصانعنا وشركاتنا


----------



## فراس حمدان (1 فبراير 2009)

الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## abusimoo (2 مارس 2009)

الف شكر علي المشاركة المفيدة بارك الله فيك


----------



## شـــادي (2 مارس 2009)

يعطيك العافيه ما قصرت


----------



## م/زيكو تك (2 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير 
وتقبل تحياتي :7:


----------



## A.MEGUD (7 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك لله خيرا مع التمنيات بالتقدم والعلى الى الامام


----------



## بسيونى للتبريد (3 أبريل 2009)

بسم الله ما شاء الله...........مجهود رائع يا استاذنا .جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## بسيونى للتبريد (3 أبريل 2009)

sahbi6680 قال:


> merci une petite documentation sur la climatisation pdf]


جزاك الله خيرا بس يا ريت لو كان الكتاب ده بالعربى كانت الفايده اكبر .......جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## آغاميلاد (5 أبريل 2009)

أشكرك جدا يا اخى العزيز بارك الله فيك


----------



## A.MEGUD (15 أبريل 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## A.MEGUD (15 أبريل 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## A.MEGUD (15 أبريل 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ابوالناصر (29 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير
موضوع مفيد تشكر عليه


----------



## قاسم2000 (29 أبريل 2009)

مشكور على الموضوع الجميل


----------



## سعد احمد سالم (1 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي العزيز 
ونتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## محمد حسيين (2 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
شـــكرا جزيلا مهندس ابراهيم على هذا الموضوع القيم فتح الله عليك وزادك من واسع علمه وفضله 
أنا شخصيا نسخت الموضوع لإستخدامه مــــرجع خاص 
أشكرك مرة أخرى


----------



## يوسف علي محمد (7 مايو 2009)

*اهمبة الادارة*

الادارة عامة هي اساس العمل في اي منشاه
 ولايتحقق نجاح اي مشروع اومنشا‘ه الابكفاْة الاْدارة
فيجب عليناكمهندسين الاْهتمام بالاْدارة 
وتعيين الاْفراد الاْكفاء و المؤهلين في ادارة العمل في اي منشاْه صناعية
فاْنااناشد كل اللمهندسين العرب الاْهتمام بالاْدارة​


----------



## يوسف علي محمد (7 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيلاً
:75:باش مهندس 
على مجهودك​


----------



## يوسف علي محمد (7 مايو 2009)

اذاكنامامهتمين 
نحاول نهتم بقدر الاْمكان 
بالاْدارة​


----------



## محمد حامد محمود (9 يونيو 2009)

جزاك اللة خيرا اخى العزيز


----------



## Eng: bolbol79 (10 يونيو 2009)

*علينا الا ننتظر دعوة للسباحة ....................*


أن هناك أناس يسبحون في اتجاه السفينة وهناك أناس *يضيعون وقتهم بانتظارها*






​


----------



## عمر الفاضلابى (10 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير استاذ ابراهيم 
وجعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## رمضان سعد (11 يونيو 2009)

مجهود تستحق التقدير والشكر عليه


----------



## jamal_air (13 يونيو 2009)

معلومات رائعة 
جزاك الله خيرا عليها


----------



## abdulhafidf (30 يونيو 2009)

مجهود ممتاز مشكور علية ولا ينقصة الا التنوية على المراجع


----------



## المتكامل (3 يوليو 2009)

يعطيك الف عافيه اخي الكريم على مجهودك و المفيد


----------



## nofal (4 يوليو 2009)

الله يجزيك الخير ويبارك فى جهودك


----------



## محمد حامد محمود (4 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (10 يوليو 2009)

للاسف نتيجة الاستفتاء معظمها جائت لعدم الوعى
وللاسف هى الحقيقة فقد سافرت خارج البلاد كى اجد من يسعى للتطوير والتحديث ولكن للاسف وجدت تهريج وعدم وعى لدرجة غير عادية تخيلوا من يقوم على ادارات الصيانة غير مؤهلين كيف تكون النتيجة كارثة طبعا 
اللهم اعز الاسلام وانصر المسلمين
يارب دلنا على الطريق الصحيح


----------



## ابن العميد (10 يوليو 2009)

عندك حق يابشمهندس دي بالذات بتعمل حضارات مسألة الادارة دي وتنفع ناس كتير


----------



## البييضاني محمد (15 يوليو 2009)

حياك الله على هذا المجهود


----------



## بلال أبوجيب (15 يوليو 2009)

الله يعطيك عافيه وشكر خاص مني لك


----------



## عماد يوسف تامر (20 يوليو 2009)

الله ينور يا بشمهندس ابراهيم قشانه بس ياريت يكون الشرح كمان بالصور


----------



## م الهرباوي (14 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
ارجو من الاخوة المختصين المساعدة في الاجابة على سؤالي :
كيف يتم اختيار الكمبريسور من حيث النوع والحجم , وبعد اختياره كيف يمكن معرفة كمية الغاز المرادة؟


----------



## sesem_m (23 أغسطس 2009)

*بارك الله فيك*

بارك الله فبك ووفقك في دربك


----------



## moh_tiaret (14 سبتمبر 2009)

المصدر من فضلك المصدر من فضلك المصدر من فضلك المصدر من فضلك المصدر من فضلك المصدر من فضلك المصدر من فضلك


----------



## احسان الشبل (15 سبتمبر 2009)

الله يوفقك يا استاذ ابراهيم


----------



## عبد المجيد زيدان (25 أكتوبر 2009)

ود الاشتراك معكم فى مصنع العرب للصيانة


----------



## خبير الاردن (25 أكتوبر 2009)

تمت القراءة اشكرك اخي الغالي لقد اتحفتني بكل ما افدتنا به

بارك الله فيك .


----------



## احسان الشبل (25 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك استاد ابراهيم


----------



## مهندس مملووح (14 نوفمبر 2009)

يعطيكم العافيه
اخوكم\ مملووح


----------



## fuadroman (23 نوفمبر 2009)

مرحبا 
كيف صيانة تاتكييف مركزي بصورة عامة
شكرا


----------



## اسلام مزايا (26 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (30 نوفمبر 2009)

نا شاء الله هل من مزيد


----------



## نزيه1 (12 ديسمبر 2009)

اشكركم على هذه المواضيع


----------



## مصطفى ابودياب (13 ديسمبر 2009)

لقد حاولت جمع كل ما قاله المهندس ابراهيم قشانه هنا في موضوع ادارة الصيانه في ملف واحد لتسهيل تحميله وحفظه على الجهاز وقمت برفعه على الفورشيرد راجيا ان تكثر الافاده عن طريق ذلك وهذا هو الرابط
http://www.4shared.com/file/171906253/8ab2c97b/____.html


----------



## م ابوسامر (24 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيراوبارك فيك على هذه المعلومات القيمة وبارك الله في ادارة واعضاء هذا المنتدى القيم والى الأمام ان شاء اللة وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## M12 (24 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور يالغالي


----------



## ahmedegy87 (9 يناير 2010)

_السيد المهندس:ابراهيم قشانة لك منى الف تحية على موضوعك الخاص باسس الصيانة وانا فى انتظار موضوعك القادم انا شاء الله 
_


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (9 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم وجزاك كل خير


----------



## عــــنــــــب (11 يناير 2010)

مشكورعلى هذا الموضوع الجيد


----------



## wally3009 (23 يناير 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررييييييييييييييين


----------



## Eng.IMSE (10 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## زهرة النور (12 فبراير 2010)

شكرا


----------



## سيد الشاذلي (4 مارس 2010)

مشكور جداً على هذا البحث القيم


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (4 مارس 2010)

*مشكور جهد رائع *


----------



## salim hassi (4 مارس 2010)

*السلام عليكم *
* مشكووووووور على الموضوع ومشكورينكل الاخوة المتدخلين*
* بارك الله فيكم افيدونا بالجديد انشاء الله
:63:
*​


----------



## رائف رضوان أحمد (19 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيكم وبحكم عملي مدير للصيانه باحدى شركات التكييف استفدت جدا وبدات في التطبيق


----------



## حلمى صادق (21 مارس 2010)

اجمل شيئ هو الصيانة


----------



## marinz elkomy (29 يونيو 2010)

موضوع رائع جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.محمدعطيه (29 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيراا موضوع جامد جدااا
ووممتع للغايه


----------



## king baghdad (29 يونيو 2010)

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## م.محمدعطيه (29 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرااا 
موضوع شيق جدااا 
اهم حاجه ان الصيائه مهم جدااا


----------



## اسحاق عمان (7 يوليو 2010)

شكرا وجزاك الله خير :77:


----------



## جند الله (7 يوليو 2010)

مهندس إبراهيم حبيبى لعلى أعرفك أنت كنت فى شبين الكوم أو أنت من المحله , لو أنت أنا أنس فاكرنى الرجاء ترك رقم جوالك أو إيميلك للتواصل.

وشكراً.


----------



## هيرو2 (22 يوليو 2010)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## رشةعطر (23 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا واثابك


----------



## eng_ahm_moh (17 أغسطس 2010)

مجهود رائع تسلم ايدك


----------



## Eng.Amr Salah (17 أغسطس 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا على مجهودك الرائع*​


----------



## حمزه عربيات (20 أغسطس 2010)

ممكن سوال عندي تشلر بس مابي برد طغط الماء 65.0 بار شو سباب ممكن اعرف


----------



## محمد سمير فرحات (17 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## eng - mahmoud (18 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## حسن أنور الخولي (2 أكتوبر 2010)

Thx 2 much my friend


----------



## بسسطويسي (21 أكتوبر 2010)

مجهوووووووووووود جبار / يذكر فــ تتشششششششكر عليه يا استاذي ,,,,,,,,,,,,,, 
< استفدت كثيرا منه ,,,,,,,,,,, والله يوفقك يا رب


----------



## سالم عقيل (21 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً لك مهندسنا الرائع 

وفقك الله لكل خير


----------



## عبدالله الدليمي (21 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور جدا


----------



## م. بشار علي (22 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## eng - mahmoud (22 أكتوبر 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا اخى الكريم*


----------



## صدفى صدفى (26 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة
شكرا جزبلا على المجهود الرائع..جزاكم اللة خير


----------



## صدفى صدفى (26 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
انا بشتغل فى مركز خدمة معتمد
ومحتاجين مهندسيين صيانة تكييف 
فين نلاقيهم


----------



## SAOD-KW (30 نوفمبر 2010)

أشكرك علي هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## drill20 (18 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وكثر من امثالك وجعل ذلك في موازين حسناتك


----------



## يحي الحربي (23 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جميل ان نعالج مثل هذه الموضوعات التخصصية
وعندما يقترن العلم الاكاديمي بالخبرة الميدانية تعظم الفائدة
وللدكتور محمد باشراحيل متاب قيم بهذا الخصوص بعنوان " المدخل لاعمال الصيانة " وقد عرض الدكتور باشراحيل حفظه الله موضوعات الكتاب والتي تشمل
أساليب تنفيذ أعمال الصيانة
التخطيط لأعمال الصيانة
تحديد إحتياجات الصيانة
جدولة اعمال الصيانة
تكاليف الصيانة
المستودعات والرقابة
العمر الإستهلاكي للأجهزة والمعدات وغيره.
اضافة الى انه ارفق الكتاب بالكامل على الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t124712.html
وللجميع تحياتي


----------



## حسن-12 (23 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور أخي الكريم


----------



## h&r (4 يناير 2011)

كيفيه عمل صيا نه جيده


----------



## bahaaa1997 (10 يناير 2011)

مشكور


----------



## سامح هاشم عطية (9 مايو 2011)

موضوع جميل جدا وياريت يكون فيه تجديد فى الموقع عن كداا



سامح هاشم عطية [email protected]


----------



## AMR ABDRABOU (18 مايو 2011)

مششششششششششكور


----------



## usefalex (8 يوليو 2011)

استاذي الفاضل
دائما بقول ان المدارس الصناعية حتخرج صناع ومبتكريين لو اتوفر فيها اساتذة مفكريين ومطوريين ومهتميين زي حضرتك


----------



## موسى عبد الحميد (15 يوليو 2011)

انا مدير صيانة لاحد الفنادق العائمة ولدى مشاكل عديدة ادريا وفنيا بسبب عدم وجود خطة صيانة لكن الان وبعد هذا الشرح المستفيض يمكننى عمل خطة حققيقية للصيانة وجذاك اللة عنا كل خير


----------



## forzamido_1991 (16 يوليو 2011)

اشكركم لحسن تعاونكم


----------



## ابو زهير العراقي (27 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور على هذه المعلومات وصراحة ان اهم مايؤخر بلادنا الاسلامية و العربية هو نقص و قلة حسن التخطيط في مشاريعنا وعدم الاخذ بنظر الاعتبار لمسالة الوقت وافتقار استخدام البرامج الحسابية الحديثة وافتقار المهندسين ذو الخبرة الفديمة لمعرفة هذه النظم وتكبرهم من عدم استخدام الحاسبة وبرامج الاوتوكاد هذا بصراحة مايؤخر تقدم بلادنا و ان شاء الله الخير و البركة في شبابنا فهم املنا


----------



## محمد الزناتى (31 أكتوبر 2011)

جميلللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل


----------



## محمد المكييف (9 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا عنا


----------



## محمد المكييف (9 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا عني
مرة من المرات ولعدم وجود صيانه وقائيه في شلر ما يقارب 35 طن وعدم تبديل الوصلة المرنه الموجودة على مخرج الطرد للضاغط تمزقة وخرج الغاز بصوت عالي مما أدى إلى خروج الغطاء الخارجي للشلر لمسافة بعيدة وخروج الغاز والزيت 
عطل بسيط مهمل يؤدي إلى تكلفة كبيرة


----------



## م.شريف(الوزاره) (18 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك نشرك لهذ العلم المفيد 

وإن شاء الله لا تحرمنا من جديدك


----------



## طايو (22 يناير 2012)

شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا مع المزيد


----------



## thaeribrahem (23 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## nofal (30 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## ASHRAF100 (31 يناير 2012)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## Abdelsalamm (31 يناير 2012)

الاخ م/ابراهيم السلام عليكم 
بصراحة قد تناولت موضوع في غاية الاهمية وبالرغم من اني لم اقرأ الموضونع كاملا احببت ان اشارك فقد عملت بمشروع صيانة معسكرات الحرس الوطني حيث كنت رئيس القسم المدني حينها ومن خلال تجربتي العملية وجدت ان الصيانة لا تقل اهمية من الانشاء فكم من مباني كثيرة دامت ازمانا بسبب الصيانة الدورية وبهذه الصيانة نوفر الزمن والتكلفة ومداومة النشاط في الجزء الذي يجرى عليه الصيانة.
ومايثلج الصدر ان وزارة الصحة لا تستلم مشروعا جديدا الا بعد التعاقد مع شركة صيانة لمباشرة الصيانة حال التسليم النهائي.


----------



## بنت قاريونس (8 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك الموضوع مفيد جداً وقوي ومركز جزاك الله كل الخير. كنت اريد ان احصل على عدة اشكال لنماذج خاصة للفحص والصيانة.


----------



## عبقري التكييف (5 فبراير 2013)

ان الكثير من الاخوة المهندسين في حاجة للتعرف على ادارة الصيانة لكي يكون مهندس ناجح ومتطور بارك الله فيك على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## المعتصم بالله 1 (5 فبراير 2013)

شكرا لك اخي مجهود مميز انشاء الله تعالى تحصد اجر ذلك من الواحد الاحد دمت برعاية الله


----------



## اسامة اشرى (8 فبراير 2013)

كلام جميل جدا ومفيدددددددددددد 
مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## المهندس غسان بوعلي (23 فبراير 2013)

السلان عليكم 
زملائي واخوتي :شكرا موصولا للجميع ولكني بحاجة لجدول تقرير تنفيذ صيانة ولم اجده في كل المشاركات
ارجو ممن لديه نماذج جاهزة افادتي بها 
ودمتم زخرا للامة الاسلامية والعربية


----------



## hos_helmy (25 فبراير 2013)

جزاك اللة خيرا اخى العزيز​


----------



## mohkhateeb (16 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## فراس الاعظمي (12 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء على هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## hishont2 (19 سبتمبر 2013)

كلام جميل


----------



## هشام حلمي سيد (29 أكتوبر 2013)

*شكرا لله علي انضمامي لن اقول للمنتدي ولكن للصرح الذي يضم خيرة الشباب والمهندسين العرب وبارك الله فيكم جميعا *


----------



## abdallah_sie (29 يناير 2014)

الف شكر


----------



## عمار محمد خير (11 يناير 2015)

جزيت وكفيت أخي إبراهيم 
مجهود طيب 
بارك الله بك


----------

